

Tell HN: Pick your co-founders wisely - hansy

Don&#x27;t underestimate the importance of picking your co-founders. This is the single most important decision you will make for your startup. Don&#x27;t assume that just because your co-founder is your friend that he won&#x27;t turn around and try to sue you later for code you sacrificed your time, health, and happiness for. If one of your co-founders is non-technical, make sure he&#x2F;she has some semblance of understanding of what&#x27;s possible&#x2F;feasible to build with limited resources and data. Don&#x27;t build in a bubble. Be collaborative with your team about the direction of your product. It&#x27;s not always important that you make the right decisions, only that you ship something, test your assumptions, and pivot when needed. Don&#x27;t for one second think that the &quot;business&quot; founder&#x27;s input about the product is automatically more valid than your own. Arguing&#x2F;discussion is healthy but make sure by the end of the day a decision is made the entire team is comfortable executing upon. Finally, if things are running fairly smoothly, make sure all legal documents are in order and everyone&#x27;s interests are protected so aforementioned business founders don&#x27;t sue you. &lt;&#x2F;rant&gt;
======
elyrly
All valid points that seems to be resonate among Technical/business co-founder
alike.

